# Removal of the headliner ?



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

So if the headliner needed to be removed for recovering how would you remove it
from the car ?

Thats one big bulky biscuit to try to get out without damage.

Is there a secret to it ..... Like removing the front seats, or laying them down all the way ? 


I know somebody on here probably has done this or tried to at least ....


----------

